# Designer Jeans



## lee123 (Jan 31, 2006)

This weekend Im splurging on a good pair of designer jeans. I want comfort and a great fit. I am about 5' 3" and wear a size 4 (ish). I always need "short or ankle length". I dont mind getting them altered but If I dont have to that'd be even better.

Im also pretty curvy.

What are some good brands to try out? Citizens, seven by mankind???


----------



## Summer (Jan 31, 2006)

I tried Sevens and I find they are made for tall people. I am 5'4".

I didn't think they were that great to be honest. I was disappointed. I don't get the appeal of that brand except you are paying for the name. No offense to anyone that has these!


----------



## lee123 (Jan 31, 2006)

thanks...thats good to know. I think i'll try a few brands and see what fits best. Maybe citizens or Joe's?


----------



## peekaboo (Jan 31, 2006)

I love my citizens although they had to be prof hemmed. I also would love to get a pair of Joe's ( they have a pair called the Booty fit).


----------



## Cheebs (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm 5'3 and I do love my Seven's. They are a bit long so I have to hem them but that's okay. Rock and Republic is like purely made for tall people. I find that Citizens are good too but again, I have to hem them. I'm simply in love with Mavi jeans! They come in lengths of like 30 and 32 and up so it's great for shorter people plus they last forever!! I had 3 pairs of Mavi jeans for 6 years and they only recently ripped in the butt area (but I still wear them, that's how much I love them! haha). Not only do they last forever, but they never lose their shape! I find that Sevens and Citizens start to stretch out after a while. And they're sooo cheap!! They run like 90 canadian whereas Sevens can run about $160 canadian. *Sigh* I love Mavi jeans....which reminds me, I have to go out and buy a new pair.


----------



## Liz (Feb 2, 2006)

i don't have any designer jeans and the 7's you're just paying for the name. they're getting "played out". lol


----------



## Liz (Feb 2, 2006)

oh. and my bf would KILL me if i spent more than $70 on jeans. lol!


----------



## Cirean (Feb 2, 2006)

I must admit I like Old Navy jeans :icon_redf You can keep up with the trends and not feel guilty when you don't wear them anymore because they didn't cost $100+. They come in different lengths.

My sister in-law has some Bebe jeans that are gorgeous, I'm jealous of those even though she's only 18 :icon_lol:


----------



## pieced (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm also curvy, and I love all the jeans I have, it has molded to my body and give a great fit. Try _Miss Sixty_, and _Acne _(if you have them there), and _Diesel_ have great cuts and fits, and _Replay_ are the best on jeans, and don't spend money on jeans like 7 or Citizen for Mankind, they are pretty bad quality jeans and you are just paying of the name. Miss Sixty and Diesel, and Replay have great quality, and have them for a long long time... Good luck


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 2, 2006)

does express count as designer jeans? theyre the only jeans that acutally fit my body type (my waist is 2 sizes smaller than my thighs/ass).

i tried a pair of seven jeans and they were an awsome price but made look really really big.


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 2, 2006)

Designer jeans usually come in longer lengths for some reason. I have longer legs so it's not a prob for me. Most likely if you were ankle/shorts any designer jeans you get will need to be professionally tailored. A good place to compare is ELuxury. Be sure to check outthe SALE.


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 2, 2006)

And just an FYI, Saltworks is a good brand and they're on sale at Revolve Clothing.

You can read more about Saltworks here.


----------



## sweetface18 (Feb 3, 2006)

ohhh..i'm a premium jeans addict! i seriously told myself that i need to stop. you probally want to buy the one with stretch in it (2%).

the ones that fit really good (snuggly) are true religions, antiks, ags.

some really comfortable ones are joes, citizens

i've been waitin to get a pair of R&amp;R but they didnt have my size the last time i went to the mall.

you can catch some REALLY good deals online, but you have to beware of the fakes (trust me, i've been dupped).

when you try it on, remember that they usually stretch out! i use to buy size 27s and they are just too big and unflattering on me so they just sit in my closet now. eluxury has good size conversion charts for differnt jeans.


----------



## cherripi (Feb 4, 2006)

I highly recommend Joe's if you are looking for something comfortable  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I tried on 7's, Citizens, Paige, and Joe's, and Joe's are the comfiest of them all. They are a bit long though, but the same as the other ones I tried on. Joes jeans are stretchy and they use the softer kind of denim which is lighter and easier to wear. Also, if you are looking for something sexy, I recommend Frankie Bs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They follow the curve very well, and they have super low rise which I love! Hope this helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cottoncandy (Feb 5, 2006)

i like my miss sixties and levis. although i do find the miss sixties break pretty fast, but if your thighs dont rub together i dont think that will be a prob.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Feb 5, 2006)

I like Miss Sixty Jeans, I really wanna try some 7 for all mankind ones though, and true religion.


----------



## meaghan<3 (Feb 6, 2006)

Joes Jeans areeeee ammmaaaziiinnngggg!!!!!!! Everyone should own a pairr!! Definitely at least try them on puuhh-leassseee!


----------



## chipzahoy (Feb 6, 2006)

I found Seven7 and SeeThruSoul at Ross today.. the jeans section was a madhouse thanks to that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have a pair of old Miss Sixtys that have a cool asymmetrical button-fly.. I've gotten kinda pudgy in the waist though so they don't fit as well. I also used to have a pair of skinny-leg Earl jeans but outgrew those too (size 26). I had some Diesels (size 28) but they fit weird so I gave them away.

Designer sizing is so much easier to figure out than 1,2,3 etc.. A pair of size 0's at American Eagle look like they could fit maybe a 3 or 5. Vanity sizing is crazy


----------



## monniej (Feb 6, 2006)

ditto for me cirean. i have some designer jeans that are nice, but my favorites are my old navy low rise, boot cut, dark wash jeans. they make me look great. i even throw them in the washer and they still look great. has any tried victoria's secret jeans?


----------



## Lavazza (Mar 28, 2006)

I definetly like the Miss60ies ! Here in Germany, they are quite a "standard". However, I like the old collections more than I do the 2006. There is another Brand from Sixty, the KILLAH. They always give you lovely legs...from 50 to 150 EU/Dollars....


----------



## Lorea (Apr 24, 2006)

I know this is an old topic, but I just wanted to put in my vote for Rock &amp; Republics!! I'm petite and very curvy too, and they make my booty look soooo good. :inlove: I highly recommend them! I do have to get them tailored (you should find a tailor that can keep the same hem style), but I do that for almost all of my pants anyways.

If you're near a place where there are designer sample sales, like Billion Dollar Babes (http://www.billiondollarbabes.com), you can get them there for half off.


----------



## DollOfTheValley (Apr 24, 2006)

Girlll, I own some Citizens, and I have thick thighs, they work wonders for curvy gals! Try those out..Ive tried Sevens, they are made for a leaner body types, wouldnt rec those..also Joes Jeans are great for curvy girls...you will feel such a difference in well made jeans!


----------

